# Great Dane Topper finished



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi All

Got the Great Dane topper finished and it went to Buffalo NY yesterday with my daughter - this is a Christmas Present from our daughters friend to her brother-in-law. (commissioned).









































This topper did create problems as the dog that is a portrait of was a show dog and had cemented ears.

(stuck straight up permantly), as you can appreciate, if carved from parent wood (Liime) and was dropped or knocked the ears would certainly break off. Decided to carve ears independantly from Buffalo Horn and tennon/bond in. This created the second problem as my daughter wanted to walk on with the stick Checked with airline -ok, but looking at the ears this could be classed as a weapon - 2 sharp pointy things on a shaft ! Did some thinking and decided that rather than run the risk of confiscation at airport security to make the topper a screw in one and have another topper for travelling. Had a Spaniel topper unpainted so just had to finish it

This involved cutting the joint for the collar, as the studding was bonded in used this to mount it in my old B&D lathe attacment and turned the collar area to fit








and inserted a M8 screw thread insert into the shaft to accept the studding








This gave me my interchangeable headed stick









Done :-


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job keep up the good work.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. Gloops! I had not thought of turning the collar area after carving. Learn something Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking carvings and a really elegant solution to the travel problem.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a hard enough time getting one topper straight on a stick let alone two! Very unique way to make an interchangeable topper and as per your usual Gloops, great looking work! :thumbsu: :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice work .up to your useual high standars i see . Suprised more people dont go for the interchanable toppers have done a few myself . like the jiont on the lathe neat work . I have made 4 interchangeable toppers now for my grandchildren and often ask for more . but its that time of year to cold and short days put you off spending time in the workshop.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all just done a .pdf doc for the Great Dane as help series have just posted this , if seen and you can access-download and save pleas reply as it could be a good way of sharing info to save.

TEST
View attachment Great Dane.pdf


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one gloops

good to see work in progress


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The download worked perfectly for me.

Good idea Gloops.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Download worked fine for me which is surprising since I'm way behind the times on most things computer-y. Lovely Great Dane. Have you ever done a Boston Terrier topper?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

dww2 said:


> Download worked fine for me which is surprising since I'm way behind the times on most things computer-y. Lovely Great Dane. Have you ever done a Boston Terrier topper?


No not yet but it is one for the future.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well if you need a model:


----------

